# Overnighting at the port in Santander ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A caravanner on this site has heard that it is now possible to overnight at the port in Santander before a booked Brittany Ferries crossing. Apparently you check in and use your cabin key to get in and out of the main gates if you want to walk into town.

Can anyone confirm this ? Santander used to be very unwelcoming to MHs and it would be a useful stop if things have changed.

H


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a crossing booked at 20.30 hours on a sunday night in august on the ticket it says I can park up my motorhome from 09.30 that morning but must return to vehicle 2 hours before crossing departs.This is with Brittany Ferries.
Regards
Alec


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Alec.

This looks like they are happy for you to arrive early but not overnight,

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you arrive in the santander area a day or more before your due to sail from Santander, go to this place 11 odd miles away, Free . . . Quiet,dump ,water & a couple of restaurants,cafe's & a (small) general store.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabarceno_Natural_Park


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Vic...that's where we normally stay in the area but in bad weather it is handy to know that the dockside is a fall- back. I believe too that Santander is worth a visit.

G


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

Its not possible to overnight at Santander ferry port and finding anywhere to park a M/home in Santander is a nightmare in itself, beleive me i`m talking from experience. However we found an overnight stop on the A-67 about 11 miles out, pass over the Rio Pas and its about 2 miles on the left. Its a 24hr petrol and cafe service station accessible fom both sides of the road with hot water, toilet facilities and well illuminated all night. We met a couple of english people there who too were waiting for the next day ferry crossing


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks crimbo. I think we'll carry on using Carbaceno aire or, as next month, when we are sailing back from Bilbao, where you can overnight on the dockside though it is pretty basic.

G


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

I realise this is a bit after the event but last time we came back via Santander we stayed at the Aire in Lierganes. A really interesting place, parking in the station car park . No worries the trains are electric and only run till about 10 pm.
There is a lot to walk around and see.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Came back last weekend, overnight parking is forbidden at the port.
Gerry


----------

